# LS9 Question



## Anonymous067 (Nov 9, 2009)

On the LS9, how do you make a certain fader become a group master, and how do you assign channels to that group?


----------



## ssss2art (Nov 9, 2009)

The ls9 doesn't support a group master fader or vca . You can however group input channels and have any fader in the group control the rest of the faders. (they all move relative to the each other). you can adjust a single fader in the group by holding down [SEL} while moving the fader.


----------



## mixmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> On the LS9, how do you make a certain fader become a group master, and how do you assign channels to that group?



If you NEED to have groups, there should be a work-around for the LS9. Sort of. I'm thinking on the fly here so no guarantees though, but you could:

1) Set up an aux as a "fixed" for each group you want to build.Yamaha manual page 14 recommends fixed busses for anything that matches the main mix, I don't know why you couldn't just do a Vari- type buss post fade.

2) For every channel you want in a group, un-assign it from the stereo mix buss, and turn it on in whatever aux buss (group) you need. The send from that channel should now track the fader, but only go to that buss. 

3) Route all the aux busses you are using as groups to a matrix. If some channels are staying only in the stereo buss, that will also have to be routed to this matrix.

4) patch the matrix to an omni out of your choice. Some of the matrixes are patched that way by default. 

5) The master fader for the sends that you turned into groups would be available on the Master layer, or could be assigned to the custom layer along with any channels NOT in a group.

If I understand the manual page 14 right, there should be a way to link Aux groups to have stereo groups. I would assume then that you could rout the odd numbered groups, and stereo buss left to a matrix for Left output and even numbered groups and stereo right to another matrix for right output.

Disclaimer. I've not done this, and make no promises. I'm just thinking out loud here. I'm only thinking about this because I don't like mixing with my faders locked together for anything that's not already a stereo source.


----------



## jkowtko (Nov 12, 2009)

So you're basically using groups, instead of a fader group master (i.e. VCA/DCA) ... right?

As long as you don't have the need to separate routing from volume control, then using groups also for volume control sounds fine. If you need to separate routing from volume control, then you need VCA/DCA functionality (or, Fader Group Master as it's called on the 01v96).

The one nice thing about having a digital board with snapshots is that you can assign different groupings per snapshot. So, assuming you don't need to route separately, then this snapshot-based grouping gives you the equivalent of /VCA/DCA snapshots, other than the need to use two group faders to represent a stereo pair.

Fyi, on the LS9 the mix busses are just called "mix busses". I believe any adjacent pair can be joined to act as a stereo pair. You can also set any of them as fixed or variable input from the channels, which is great on flexibility because all 16 can be set up to work as auxes or groups (my 01v96 has 8 fixed as "aux", and only 8 are flexible, so not quite enough for me to do what you're doing :|).


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 12, 2009)

mixmaster said:


> 1) Set up an aux as a "fixed" for each group you want to build.Yamaha manual page 14 recommends fixed busses for anything that matches the main mix, I don't know why you couldn't just do a Vari- type buss post fade.



If you were to do a Vari bus, you could change a channel's level to the group by inadvertently adjusting the channel aux level, either when in sends on fader or on the rotaries. Best to keep it simple.


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd link a fader in the custom fader level to several faders in the main levels to create your group master fader.


----------

